# Winter Storage



## Delbert (Oct 31, 2007)

May be a silly question, we are just about to purchase a 34ft RV, question is for winter storage do you put the levelling jacks down while storing it !!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Delbert said:


> May be a silly question, we are just about to purchase a 34ft RV, question is for winter storage do you put the levelling jacks down while storing it !!


You can if you want, but it's not really neccessary. 
If you DO, and it's gonna be stood all winter with the jack shafts exposed, I would strongly sugest that you find out what grease is compatable with the seals and liberally coat the shafts to keep out corrosion.
Also, park the tyres on wood boards to get them off the damp and cover up you're tyres cos UV is by far the biggest destroyer of RV tyres.


----------



## Delbert (Oct 31, 2007)

zaskar

Thanks for the advice, will most likely leave it off the jacks, good advice re storing on boards and covering the tyres, bound to be more questions.


----------

